# iPhone Apps



## rawr (22 May 2010)

I recently got an iPhone and am quite new to the whole iPhone thing - I'm still learning how to use it!  I've currently got the Facebook, Spotify and Shazam apps but would like some suggestions on cool apps? I'm not after anythin in particular really, just any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## samc (22 May 2010)

fonejacker app. its so funny


----------



## JamesC (22 May 2010)

Don't forget the apps that work with this forum. There are 2 to choose from, but they both do the same thing more or less.

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9979
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11322

James


----------



## viktorlantos (22 May 2010)

Seachem dosage calculator?   

the ones i love:
Twitter - now this is free
Flickr
Facebook
Currencies - great tool to convert to zillion of currency in a second
Free Memory - Iphone eats all of it. great tool to flush the mem
Happy Days - for birthdays
Analytics - for webmasters, site owners a must to have
Skype
Flashlight - save life sometime   

oh and eng < > hun dictionary to say hi to your hungarian aquascaper friend


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (22 May 2010)

I have used Flashlight many times in a scrape... Including dropping my wedding ring under seats in the cinema as I was playing with it during a girlie file   Without flashlight I would never have found it...


----------



## LondonDragon (24 May 2010)

iPhone is dead, you should have got a Droid instead  hundreds of very good apps and all free!!


----------



## Paulus (24 May 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> iPhone is dead, you should have got a Droid instead  hundreds of very good apps and all free!!



you can have all the iphone apps for free * EDIT: LINK REMOVED! UKAPS DOES NOT PROMOTE PIRATED SOFTWARE!*

and it works. a friend tested it on his iphone/ipod (i don't have one) and all the apps and games etc are free now


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (24 May 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> iPhone is dead, you should have got a Droid instead  hundreds of very good apps and all free!!


My handset is due for upgrade next month... I fancy myself an HTC Desire or Google Nexus One, depending how negotiations in the phone shop go...


----------



## LondonDragon (24 May 2010)

Kosh42|EFG said:
			
		

> My handset is due for upgrade next month... I fancy myself an HTC Desire or Google Nexus One, depending how negotiations in the phone shop go...


I purchased the HTC Desire, since showing it to a few mates they have now changed to it from the iPhone and others are screwing about being tied down to the iPhone contract, for me its a much better device, and with the release of Android 2.2 just around the corner it will make the device even better


----------



## Simon D (24 May 2010)

Victor, how does this translate (my aquascaping friend):

"szia Ã©n barÃ¡tom magyar aquascaper"   :?:  :?:


----------



## rawr (26 May 2010)

I am personally really happy with the iPhone. The reason I got an iPhone over other handsets is because I was going to get an IPod Touch anyway, and when I got a call saying it was time for an upgrade it seemed the logical thing to do. The only (quite major) downside I've found so far is the fact that the battery life is crap. 

Thanks for the suggestions, I've also downloaded the Spotify app after going premium which is brilliant. Keep the suggestions comin though!


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (26 May 2010)

The main thing driving me away from my iPhone is iTunes... I hate it with a passion but you can't have one without the other...


----------



## LondonDragon (26 May 2010)

Android as just moved iPhone into second place in terms of sales in the US last month, won't be long before everyone is talking Android in this side of the pond also 

The iPhone is great if people just want a simple device that works fine and I recommend it to most people, the Android just gives it a little edge and freedom to do whatever you want wit the device and not what Apple tell you what you can do with it.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (26 May 2010)

My wife loves her iPhone. Easy to use, looks pretty, etc...

I'm a tinkerer so am looking forward to a bit more freedom as LondonDragon says... Also the Google integration (mail, calendar, maps, buzz, etc) seems to be better in Android... Google does own most of my online life...


----------



## LondonDragon (26 May 2010)

Kosh42|EFG said:
			
		

> Also the Google integration (mail, calendar, maps, buzz, etc) seems to be better in Android... Google does own most of my online life...


Don't forget that if you use Exchange email at work, the new HTC Desire has a great app for that, amazing really, syncs your work calendar, contacts, lets you search the company directory, lets you create calendar events and send invites to other people in the company, very useful to have in the pocket  (iPhone as an app too but not as good) and I can also copy and paste from one app to the other or to many without having to close them down


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (26 May 2010)

My work's systems are fire walled to the hilt... Wouldn't be able to sync them... 

The one thing I do have that seems to have gone under their radar is a Google app that runs on the laptop and sync's the Outlook calendar with your Google calander...


----------



## LondonDragon (26 May 2010)

Kosh42|EFG said:
			
		

> My work's systems are fire walled to the hilt... Wouldn't be able to sync them...
> The one thing I do have that seems to have gone under their radar is a Google app that runs on the laptop and sync's the Outlook calendar with your Google calander...


Ah cool, you can always use a VPN if your company has one


----------



## viktorlantos (4 Jun 2010)

i think i found the ultimate iphone app:


----------



## rawr (5 Jun 2010)

I downloaded 'Angry Birds' and true to the reviews, it's quite addictive!


----------



## gbagger (19 Oct 2010)

Hi guys, I'm just about due an upgrade, not keen on the iphone4 as heard a few bad things about them, would the htc desire still be the one to get?


----------



## squiggley (19 Oct 2010)

Htc seem to be launching barrage of phones at the moment. Don't know when they will be launched in the UK but the Desire HD has just been launched.

http://www.htc.com/uk/product.aspx.


----------



## gbagger (19 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the link, didn't realise they had so many different models, can there be much of a difference between them all? Just spotted the new nokia n8 is it any good?


----------



## tyrophagus (19 Oct 2010)

I never understand why if one person has made a product choice and is happy with it, someone else comes along and tells them they have made the wrong product choice just because they prefer something different. 

If you own a smartphone and love it then good luck to you, I hope u have a great smartphone experience.   

I own an iPhone 4 and it's an awesome phone, I prefer it to  the android user experience but that does not mean that people with android phones have made the wrong choice. 

People become so polar in their choices. 

Apple will never own the smartphone space, it's not their intention. Of course there will be more android phones in the world one day because they sell the OS to every phone manufacturer.  Apple make good products which is why Microsoft copied some of the Mac OS and Google has copied some of the iPhone OS.  Good luck to android and windows 7 phones, they will push the development of smart phones forward. 

Anyone remember what smart phones were like before apple redesigned them?

http://www.marco.org/980434663

http://i.tuaw.com/2010/10/13/apple-awar ... h-patents/

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/oct/04/microsoft-motorola-android-patent-lawsuit


----------



## squiggley (19 Oct 2010)

Just realised the first three are window 7 phones not android ones


----------



## tyrophagus (26 Oct 2010)

Not really an app I'd be interested in but the first 'real' aquarium related app i've seen.
http://sunshineapps.com/fishwatch/FishWatch/Home.html

My favourite apps are

Dropbox - cloud based file synch - free 2gb - windows/Mac
Weatherpro - radar maps etc
TruHDR - photo app 
itimelapse - time-lapse photography
F1 timing app.  Real time formula one track position and timings - awesome
Jamie Oliver 20 min meals
Ocado grocery app
Shazam - listens to music and tells you what it is
Atlas - ordnance survey maps on your iPhone with gps tracking
Distant suns - point your phone at a star and the map shows you what your looking at
Google analytics 
Wolfram alpha - computational search engine
TouchBB - browse the UKAPS forum on your iPhone
Things - try get your life sorted

There are others but those are the ones I use most


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (26 Oct 2010)

*Re:*



			
				tyrophagus said:
			
		

> Anyone remember what smart phones were like before apple redesigned them?
> 
> http://www.marco.org/980434663



Lol not all smartphones looked like Blackberries before the iPhone
http://www.esato.com/archive/t.php/t-127816,1.html

and I had one of these circa 2004
http://msmobiles.com/article.php/42.html


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2010)

I would not swap my HTC Desire for an iPhone, the new Desire HD looks impressive, but its huge!! Still not sure about the new Windows Mobile 7 OS, haven't used one yet so can't say much about it, but they removed features from the previous WM6.5 which is a shame.

I do have to say the iPad rocks, been using one now for sometime and would not replace it with any netbook!!


----------



## Luketendo (27 Oct 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I would not swap my HTC Desire for an iPhone, the new Desire HD looks impressive, but its huge!! Still not sure about the new Windows Mobile 7 OS, haven't used one yet so can't say much about it, but they removed features from the previous WM6.5 which is a shame.
> 
> I do have to say the iPad rocks, been using one now for sometime and would not replace it with any netbook!!



Wouldn't replace my hero for one either!


----------

